# Block beheben

## Roux

Hi!

Ich hab das Paket "sys-power/powermgmt-base" deinstalliert, weil der Ruhemodus damit nicht ging, stattdessen habe ich "sys-power/pm-utils" installiert, damit funktioniert es. Jetzt wollte ich Updates installieren, und d will er das Paket "sys-power/powermgmt-base" jetzt wieder installieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.16 [3.6.14.2]
> 
> [ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.20 [1.0.19]
> ...

 

Wie kann ich ihn davon abbringen?

----------

## Finswimmer

mit --tree siehst du, welches Paket es wieder installieren mag.

Tobi

----------

## Roux

 *Quote:*   

> [nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.24.1 
> 
> [nomerge      ]  gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.24.3.1 
> 
> [nomerge      ]   sys-apps/apmd-3.2.2_p5 
> ...

 

Sozusagen also "sys-apps/apmd", oder? Wie kann ich dem Paket mitteilen, dass ich das Paket nich will? ^^

Danke,

Roux

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schau mal auf die USE-Fllags. Vielleicht kannst du damit eins von beiden Paketen ausschließen.

----------

## Roux

Danke, hatte das Useflag "apm" gesetzt ...  :Smile: 

----------

